# Snow Goose Scouting



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I shot this girl today. I was out scouting snows and I saw her running across a field. It was the best shot I ever made. 300 yards running full tilt quartering away. I hit her in the neck stopped her rate in her tracks. I think she had a sickness the hair was missing on her back side. and her tail was pretty thin.

[siteimg]3897[/siteimg]


----------



## TR220swift (Feb 9, 2006)

Good Job Man!!! What caliber are you shooting?


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I was shooting a 223


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

anybody know what would of caused the hair loss on her back side and tail.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

sarcoptic mange.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Probable Mange and if it is Sarcoptic mange it is transferable to humans. If I shoot a dog with mange he stays right where he dropped and I don't touch him. Hope your tally whacker don't fall off&#8230;. :lol:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

yep, theres a a couple different types of mange, but the only one that really causes any worry in humans is sarcoptic mange, which is also called scabies. however, it usually comes and goes on its own and doesn't usually need treatement, although it may itch like a *****.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice shooting, you saved it from a miserable death. :beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Gohon said:


> . Hope your tally whacker don't fall off&#8230;. :lol:


 :jammin: :lol:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys it was much appreciated. And my tally wacker is just fine. :jammin:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Looks like mange to me. you did him a favor


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I shot this girl today


no mange there just rubbed for breeding, they go into heat and of course a few of you know what area is most affected by that


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I got a $20 says its mange with it missing all the way down to the skin like that


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree I also think it looks like mange.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats the base underfur you see the skin has a much more pallid look to it.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

MANGE!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

> I shot this girl today


Oooops


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry,

But I have to agree with the rest it's the start of mange. When fox and yotes rub they do in fact have hair come off but they don't have it come of to that degree and especially on the tail.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yeah I would have to see it in person to debate any further.


----------

